# Come On & new to this forum



## 451911 (Jan 5, 2007)

I am new to this forum and know there has to be some members from here, so go ahead and post something. I prefer 1911 style but appreciate most Quality handguns, And thanks for the forum to the Administrators


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome 451911 to the forum. I like the old slab sides myself. Enjoy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome !!!


----------

